# Lisi's woes



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi & I went to the vet today & she got an exam, 3 ex-rays & a shot for pain plus meds for 3 days. The ex-rays show that she has an issue with her spine & the vet says she will have to have either an MRI or a CT. She is going to research which would be best & let me know on Thurs. AM when we have to go back. She did say that operating in that area is never easy & sometimes causes more issues than it helps. 
Yesterday she would not walk at all outside & this morning she did not try to get out of bed. When I picked her up she yelped & again a bit later. She would not even take treats (she is highly motivated by treats & food). She did eat breckie, but went right back to her bed. The really revealing thing is she did not bark once when we got to the vets & there were 5 other people there w. animals---that is for Lisi very telling. We were there 2 1/2 hrs & she never once barked. 
This issue has been going on for a while now and I have had her to the vet in early summer because of it, but it was not acute so no diagnosis was made --- just "watch her." She tends not to play at all & has been showing increasing signs of pain. 
Please pray for wisdom & an accurate diagnosis so we know how to proceed. Thanks!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sandi, I am so very sorry to have just read this and will say a prayer that Lisi will start to feel better real soon. She is such a "Sweetheart" and I just hate to see that she is suffering and feel so bad for you as well. Please do keep us updated on her condition and I will be waiting to hear from you as to the outcome on Thursday. Sending "Gentle" Hugs to Lisi and you too!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor Lisi. Sending healing prayers her way. It's so heartbreaking to see them in pain.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry! This is VERY painful for them, that is why she does not want to move. Rose had 3 bulging discs affected in her back...she had to go on crate rest for two weeks...was on morphine for a few days and cortisone for awhile...she was in so much pain, she would not eat..I had to hand feed her when she was lying down. Her back end was wobbly at the vet's...fortunately, she recovered and we have not had another episode..surgery is not necessary unless this continues to be a problem and/or she becomes unable to walk..you may want to research IVDD in dogs..hope she feels better, soon.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am so sorry to be reading this about sweet Lisi. I will be praying that she does not need surgery. 

Have you consulted with a neurologist? 

Gentle healing hugs and kisses for darling Lisi. And, hugs and kisses for Kitzel, too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! I'll be praying for sweet Lisi that meds and rest will take care of the problem. I had an issue with Hardy. He acted pretty much as how you're describing. Rest, pain meds, and no jumping, has helped him. His diagnosis was an inflamed disc.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I am so sorry to be reading this. I 2nd a visit to a neurologist. You may want to look into Home | Dodgerslist.com. There is a wealth of information on that site.
I'd keep her at strict crate rest. Some dogs need 6 to 8 weeks or more of crate rest. Do you have a sling or can you make one from a towel to help her if she tries to stand?
I have one boy with calcified discs in his back. Steroids helped to take the inflammation down but the crate rest is very important.
I hope you get some answers. 
Can your vet refer you to a neurologist to see before Thursday?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh No, the poor little girl. Is this something that waxes and wanes? It is horrible to see them not themselves. Are there specialist, teaching hospitals that could consult?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers for Lisi and hoping that she can be treated with meds and does not need surgery. Sending prayers and hugs for you too Sandi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are up from a long nap & Lisi seems a bit better & is looking for dinner which is not unexpected. :HistericalSmiley:
The vet is consulting w/the University Hospital here & a radiologist, I think she said. The part that she said is most affected is the last little part inside the pelvis, but the ex-rays showed an issue up higher. She gave it a name (something about a horse?) but I am having memory issues so will have to try & find it in my brain. Mind you this is in a 2nd language which I do ok at but my medical terminology is limited as I don't use it much in German. :smilie_tischkante:
She is biting her feet so I don't think the pain is gone. Thank you for your prayers and advice & I will research the things each of you mentioned. There was no talk of a neurologist today. My vet is very conservative & starts at the simplest point moving slowly forward. As I said, this is something that has been going on for a while. She did say that Lisi has obvious pain when she manipulated her, the tight torso muscles & from the ex-rays.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, I feel so bad for you and poor Lisi! Having dealt with spinal issues with Lexie, I know exactly what you're going thru. Praying its something that can be dealt with without surgery and that she feels better soon...Hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just can't stand the thought of my little niece being in pain. I am hoping that it is the kind of pain we all have now and then when we stress a muscle and it gets inflamed. Fifer used to get a sore back now and then, but he would recover. In his later years, it never bothered him. Get (completely) well, little Lisi :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone!
Just to be clear, there were no bulging disks that could be seen on ex-rays. I did, thank you April, research IVDD. As I have said before, Lisi has had this for a while. I just thought it was because she got too hot that she did not want to walk, but our weather is not hot, nor was it hot yesterday in the least. She pants heavily & wants to be picked up. We always pick her up & when she feels better & wants down we try again, but it usually doesn't last. I was even concerned that she was getting too heavy from not walking, but her weight is about the same 2.3 kilos (5 lbs). So she is not too heavy causing strain on her spine. She has been in self-inflicted "crate-restraint" for some time, except for the occasional trial of a walk on a leash--which she wasn't interested in. I thought at first "maybe she is just spoiled" but then it became clear that there were times she wanted to walk, but could not. Her reflexes are good & she can stand ok---it is the pain that bothers me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Barb J said:


> I am so sorry to be reading this. I 2nd a visit to a neurologist. You may want to look into Home | Dodgerslist.com. There is a wealth of information on that site.
> I'd keep her at strict crate rest. Some dogs need 6 to 8 weeks or more of crate rest. Do you have a sling or can you make one from a towel to help her if she tries to stand?
> I have one boy with calcified discs in his back. Steroids helped to take the inflammation down but the crate rest is very important.
> I hope you get some answers.
> Can your vet refer you to a neurologist to see before Thursday?


Barb,
I tried your web-site & this is what came up:
The owner of this website (dodgerslist.boards.net) has banned your IP address (209.222.23.59).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am curious as to why several of you have suggested a neurologist as she has no overt neurological symptoms. She can stand, and she can walk, she can urinate & defecate. Is there something I am missing here?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...will certainly be praying for her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi enough already, you've been through a lot in the last week.
It breaks my heart thinking Lisi isn't feeling well, they are so little and need us. I think Maddie and Lisi must be the same size, Maddie is 5lbs now, just to think how little they are, every time I hold Maddie I will say a little prayer for Lisi
I'll watch for a update. Hugs to you dear friend :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Sandi. Hate to think about Lisi being in pain. She does seem to be showing the signs of it. Was thinking you might want to try to get in touch with Stacy because I think Lucy had very painful back problems a while back and they went to a specialist in CA whom I think that Pam might have recommended and they were wonderful. Maybe they did do surgery but I'm sure that Stacy could give you info about what Lucy had. Sending prayers and hugs to you all, esp little Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue---I just PMed Stacy.
Thanks Paula. You are so kind.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I am saddened to read that Lisi isn't doing well and is in pain. I am spiritual, but not religious....I will pray for Lisi....God knows me...I pray he listens and doesn't have any other pre-arranged plans of his own.

I am praying for a complete and total recovery. Ava wants to try to beat her up the next time they meet!!!! ...and she has to be in top shape!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I am curious as to why several of you have suggested a neurologist as she has no overt neurological symptoms. She can stand, and she can walk, she can urinate & defecate. Is there something I am missing here?


Sandi, I had asked if you might have consulted with a neurologist. 

A while back, when Snowball was not feeling well ... and, we knew he was in pain from a possible injury (which he did have from jumping off his steps) ... it was suggested to have a neurology consult if he wasn't better in a couple of days. We were lucky this time around ... because his discomfort and pain did subside enough (with pain medication) so that he was back more to his normal self. 

Snowball's vet explained during his exam, that Snowball was feeling pain ... but, that he could be feeling even more pain then that he wasn't showing ... because during the exam his adrenaline was so high ... and that can mask pain. Dogs can often hide pain very well.

Although most vets are great at determining if our fluffs are experiencing pain ... it is an experienced neurologist ... who, upon physical examination, can determine exactly where our fluffs are experiencing pain and discomfort ... and, especially in the back, spinal, and legs areas. 

This was explained to us by Snowball's vet at Leesburg veterinary Hospital ... and, also Dr. Krisi. So, Snowball did have a neurology appointment that we were able to cancel ... only, thank God, because Snowball did get better in a few days.

I am typing this fast because we are getting ready for Snowball's bath ... so, if I am not explaining this right. ... just feel free to ask me more questions ... and, I will try again. I will check back later. 

Saying many prayers for Lisi.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Emmet has issues with his neck and back. Laser Therapy has done wonders for him along with meds. Prayers that Lisi feels better soon.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, so very sorry about Lisi's back problems, poor baby.
Don't know if it's been mentioned, but have you considered acupuncture to give her relief?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that meds help her feel better. Others have mentioned - acupuncture, massage, chiropractic, cold laser therapy are all treatments that have proven helpful for some dogs. If there is a vet in your area who practices alternative therapies, it might be worth a consult.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm so sorry Lisi is in pain. I don't have any suggestions, sounds like you don't need any more, but will be sending good thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry to hear that Lisi is in such pain. I know how upsetting it is to feel so helpless. Is she on any kind of pain meds? Praying for relief and healing for Lisi and strength and wisdom for you. Hugs.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Barb,
> I tried your web-site & this is what came up:
> The owner of this website (dodgerslist.boards.net) has banned your IP address (209.222.23.59).



Are you in the US? I was able to get right in.

They have a facebook link. facebook.com/Dodgerslist. Maybe that will work for you. If not try to google dodgerslist.com

Hope that helps. It may be your provider is blocking the site for some reason.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I forgot to add that Snowball has been doing great with laser treatments ... Krisi comes to our home and does laser therapy every three to four weeks.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My prayers are with you little Lisi, get better!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to each one who has offered prayers, thoughts & advice!
Tues. almost mid day up-date:
Lisi slept last night & I had to get her up this AM---she is still quiet & unlike herself, but i can tell the meds have kicked in & she is not in so much pain. She has not yelped today. The meds are due again shortly & she is in her bed being a good, still, quiet girl. She is wagging her tail again some (she is a non-stop wagger, but yest. did not wag even once). Yay! I do think the meds are just masking her symptoms. I do plan to keep her as still as possible (sure!) and will confine her if I have to---to the stroller---so far it hasn't been necessary as she just wants to stay in her bed or move to another bed. At least she can stand & walks fine. 
I wasn't sure how she would respond to the meds since she hasn't had many in her little life due to her allergies. So far, so good. 
We go back Thurs. & the vet will tell us whether or not we need an MRI or a CT scan & she will help me arrange an appointment. The pain meds will last until Thurs. Kitzi knows she isn't ok---he keeps checking on her & tossing his toys to try & get her to play. 
I have been suspicious for a long time that Lisi had something going on, but it was never acute so difficult to diagnose. I think we finally found out what it is and I am so grateful to know. Now I won't worry so much about the vasculitis! It puts it in perspective!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Sweet Lisi*



edelweiss said:


> She did say that operating in that area is never easy & sometimes causes more issues than it helps.


Just thinking, if Lisi is already that miserable then what do you have to loose by operating if it comes to that, it might help. My heart goes out to you, my first dog was suffering when she got sick & it was very hard to watch. And my childhood dog --a Dachshund had spine issues & was equally hard to watch. I pray that you will find relief quickly & find a correct diagnosis you are looking for. I'm sorry to hear she is suffering & I have you & Lisi :wub: in my prayers:innocent:. {Dear lord please heal sweet Lisi through the doctors hands or other wise --Amen!}


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts/and prayers!
I put Kitzi through a double surgery & then another double surgery & he still walks side-ways and limps, so this is something I would not do unless she were critical. If she was not able to stand, etc. then I would try to move ASAP, but we are doing ok w.the meds for now. She will only get the pain killers through Thurs. though so I am researching all I can.
The vet did say that she knows someone who does some sort of ??? gold implants that have show success when I asked about acupuncture. I don't even know how to research that one!
Lisi continues to be pretty quiet & still. I am grateful for the meds. I know they are keeping her down a bit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Two years follow-up study of the pain-relieving effect of gold bead implantation in dogs with hip-joint arthritis
Here is a study on using gold beads. I will edit & put in info that is more easily readable for those who don't want to wade through the study.
Edit:
here is the more readable one:
http://www.himmlisch.com/goldbeads.htm

All of this is very new to me so I am just beginning to research this. I am mainly considering it (if even that) for Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Opps!
I guess I spoke too soon. Lisi just vomited.
She is getting Famotidine but apparently it didn't help. This may well be the first time she has ever vomited & she is 4! Amazing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi -

Are you giving the meds with food? I don't know if you can with this medication. Maybe it is just too harsh on her tummy. Feel better little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually gave it to her a while before her dinner in a teeny-tiny, itzy-bitzy bit (just enough to get it down) of oatmeal. She vomited a couple of times but is sleeping again now. I hope the night watch is uneventful. She is pretty punk.
edit: I meant the famotidine---which she is supposed to get before the metecam!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little Lisi. Feel better sweetie.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I hope that little Lisi has a better day and that meds won't cause here to have a stomach upset tomorrow. Poor little Lisi, such a sweetheart and I hate that she is not herself. Keeping you also in my thoughts Sandi as I know how stressful this must be for you as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Wed. AM & I am about to call the vet who is in at 10:00. Lisi vomited the entire night through---until around 6:46 this morn. She could hardly lift her little head she was so sick. I had to confine K to his bed & he was unhappy & worried about Lisi. I tried water but she could not keep it down. In the end she only vomited bile---pretty awful stuff. 
This morn. since she has not vomited for a few hrs. she seems better, even wagged that precious little tail a bit. I dare not feed her or give her water lest we start again. I know it is the medecam for pain for the spine even though I gave her something first to coat the stomach. I hope the vet will give her fluids.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I'm just reading this now as I've been dealing with Joy being immediately postop and I have had to see the doctor myself numerous times in the past week. I am praying you get a definitive diagnosis and treatment. Since little Lisi has so many symptoms, it does make diagnosis tricky. Big hugs my dear friend. You know I adore Lisi to bits, and I hate hearing that she's having such a terrible time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is noon here & we are back from the vet, who concurred that it is probably the pain med that is causing vomiting for Lisi so she took her off it. She gave me something else I will research before starting. She wanted to give one that I refused as one of the side effects is epilepsy. She is pretty limited in what she can offer Lisi. 
She did take a urine sample, and drew blood for a work-up. She wants Lisi to be ready for the MRI in case we find a place to do it. She will have to have anesthesia. She has a call into one of the best doctors here (who actually operated on my liver-shut dog yrs. ago) but he has not returned her call yet. We are asking for an MRI. She did say after the physical exam that Lisi still has spine pain & it is from the lumbar section of her back for sure. 
She did say I can feed Lisi a tablespoon of rice & chicken after she gets the Sucralfat ---which is a slow working gentle pain killer---so much so that she isn't even sure it will help her pain, but she has to give something she can keep down. She did give her a fluid infusion. 
I think we will both, or better still all 3 need a nap!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just looked up this med/supplement & have decided not to give it at the moment---it is for the tummy not for pain from the spine. I think we should just rest the tummy for 12-24 hrs. then feed only a tsp. of ground up rice & chicken to see how it goes. If she tolerates that I may try the meds which are used to treat ulcers mainly (she does not have an ulcer, but it coats the lining of the tummy). I will continue to syringe small amounts of water into her later today. At the moment she is sleeping which is what I wish I were doing!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is Lisi on Pepcid AC? That might help her tummy a bit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, she was on Famotidine (isn't that like P-AC?) but the Metacam was just too harsh for her, I think. She has had it before & not had this reaction, but she has never had it very much. 
I did give Lisi what they call "haferschleim" here---basically overcooked & water oats. I only gave her a TBSP. but she kept it down. She did not want to go on a walk/carry w. Kitzi though, so she is still punk. I am making chicken & rice for her now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor Lisi. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So far Lisi has kept her rice & chicken down---here is hoping for an uneventful night. She was biting her foot, which usually means some kind of pain for her, so I guess she is feeling not getting the pain meds. We go back tomorrow night & hopefully the blood work will be there & maybe info on the MRI. I did read up & it sounds like the hospital/clinic has everything I would require in the event surgery becomes necessary. They even have the anesthesiologist watching when the MRI is done, plus an intensive station w/someone present 24/7. Of course we are still hoping surgery won't be necessary at all & that we can work conservatively. That would be ideal, but if we need it we are good to go. Believe me when I say here things don't happen very fast so getting the ducks lined up is important.

I know Stacy isn't around much but a big shout-out thank you to her for all her advice. Sue, thank you too for suggesting her. I love SM for these reasons. . . and more.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, she was on Famotidine (isn't that like P-AC?) but the Metacam was just too harsh for her, I think. She has had it before & not had this reaction, but she has never had it very much.
> I did give Lisi what they call "haferschleim" here---basically overcooked & water oats. I only gave her a TBSP. but she kept it down. She did not want to go on a walk/carry w. Kitzi though, so she is still punk. I am making chicken & rice for her now.


Yes it is. Do you think a little sorbet might settle her tummy. I do not know if it is available in Austria, but I take ginger root and little sugar and boil it in about 2 cups of water, simmer for about 15 minutes. Remove the ginger, put the liquid in ice cube trays and freeze them. Just take a cube for an upset tummy or shave into a sort of sorbet. Ginger is so soothing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny that you have been hanging out in my head! :HistericalSmiley:
Last night I was thinking "why did I not order some ginger mint tonic when I was in the US?" I never thought about making my own---duhhhh! I don't think last night she could have even kept it down but this aft. she might have. :ThankYou: Thank you for this brilliant idea. I am so "woofed" that I can't think straight. I keep fresh ginger on hand so tomorrow I will have to make some & I think I will add a little fresh mint "to brew."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is remarkably better this morning, although she had a restless night. Now I am trying to keep her still----not sure I am up to the task. She is resting now in her bed which is good. We go back to the vet tonight. I am not sure of what to make of her being terribly sick & now better. I will still pursue the MRI if it can be arranged.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging up-date on Lisi Sandi!! Hopefully she has "turned the corner" to feeling better today and will continue to do so!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Non-Surgical Options For IVDD? Keeping Hope, And Dogs, Alive - Veterinary Practice News - May 2011

Am still buried in research---found this great article. It provides some wiggle room in the whole scenario of options for dogs w/spinal issues. I also liked the idea of the one mentioned before above of "gold-beading" which is a form of permanent acupuncture. One of the interesting things mentioned in this article is that a pup may have more than one episode of IVDD---so does one keep doing surgery even if the first one was successful? MRI's & surgery are not the "happy ending" scenario I am hoping for!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, this whole scenario is heart wrenching. My prayers go out to you, Lisi and your husband. You are such a good Mom to your babies. Believe me, I know what it's like to have a sick baby. I thank God every day that I still have Maggie with me. I will pray for the same result for you. Stay strong.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this...poor little Lisi  sending good and healing vibes that she feels better soon!! Love that little imp :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to be absolutely clear---Lisi is doing better today!
We do not have a diagnosis---just the vet saw an issue on the exrays. We are looking for a place that will do an MRI and we see the normal vet again tonight. 
Thanks for all your prayers & good thoughts. Lisi still smells of vomit so I can say 
"thank you from the little stinker.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Get better little one. We all love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, your in my prayers, I know this is so hard on Lisi, I will be praying for all of you all day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Boy have you been thru the wringer...Hoping she continues to feel better and you can get to the bottom of this without the need for surgery. Hang tough Sandi, sweet kisses to Lisi!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandy, I am sorry Lisi has been having some pain, and happy that she is feeling better.
I hope all goes well for you at the vet today. Sending good thoughts! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are home from the vet! 
Lisi's blood work looks pretty good, so I am happy w/that. Her urine is very, very clear--absolutely no color, but the vet said it may be from the infusion she got yesterday. She did test it & said "yes, it is somewhat low."
My vet spoke w/the neurologist at the "big" clinic about an hour (this is where Lisi was treated for vasculitis a year ago summer) away & they suggested that we move forward with the MRI & as quickly as we can. Since she is feeling better I am questioning if this is necessary at this time. My vet said they want to act quickly so they can use the blood results we got today---otherwise they will have to be redone before any "anticipated" surgery. 
I asked a number of ? ---like is there another option because I don't want to do MRIs & surgery again & once this is a problem it could repeat itself after a successful surgery according to what I have read. I even asked about Traumeel (sp) the one Maggie suggested. She said she doesn't think that would touch the kind of pain Lisi has been having, but it is a good product. She is open to exploring other pain killers but feels Lisi may not be a good candidate for most of them. She, personally, thinks we should do the MRI & get a proper diagnosis before we discuss other options. She suggested I call tomorrow to set up the MRI.
DH is out of town for more than another week, so I need to decide tonight what to do (I will email him). I have spent a ton of $$ (very willingly) already & the MRI is also "dear" as the British would say. I would not mind if I knew surgery was a good solution. Please pray for wisdom.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry Sandi you and your beautiful girl are going through this. I just came back from St. Peter's RC Church in my neighborhood. I pretty much lit up all the candles there for all of us and our babies. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks sweet Kerry! I just talked on SKYPE w. DH & we are going ahead to set up the MRI for Lisi. My only concern is the anesthesia---she has never had a deep anesthesia & I was even nervous over the light ones she got to clean her teeth. She tends to react very negatively to innoculations, meds, new foods, etc. so it is not an unfounded fear. I am going to be a basket case. I have a deep faith, but my knees still knock when it comes to my loved ones.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks sweet Kerry! I just talked on SKYPE w. DH & we are going ahead to set up the MRI for Lisi. My only concern is the anesthesia---she has never had a deep anesthesia & I was even nervous over the light ones she got to clean her teeth. She tends to react very negatively to innoculations, meds, new foods, etc. so it is not an unfounded fear. I am going to be a basket case. I have a deep faith, but my knees still knock when it comes to my loved ones.


Sandi, please know that my prayers have been continuing for precious Lisi. And for you, too. 

I understand your worry about the MRI and the anesthesia. However, if a neurologist/specialist has not been able to specifically diagnose why Lisi continues to feel discomfort/pain ... then I can understand why the MRI is being so highly receommended. It is amazing how the MRI can pinpoint certain diseases. (in the 80's I was diagnosed with a very tiny pituitary adenoma, (brain tumor) which the regular scans and x-rays did not pick up). 

Although I have not been able to be online as much as I would like right now ... I have been checking in for updates on Lisi. Please know, with that ... that my prayers continue for sweetheart Lisi around the clock. 

Sending all of you love and hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for a positive diagnosis and a successful treatment plan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi God will give you wisdom and peace in your heart, it's times like now that we just go by faith. I am taking Matilda in Saturday, I found a lump on her back and all the skin around it is a dark brown. Lorin and I have been spending a great deal of $ lately at our vets office, but like you we will pay whatever to make sure our girls are ok.
Lisi and you are in my prayers and on my mind. Hang in there Sandi
Let us pray for you:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually for Mri of the spine we keep them fairly light as it isn't painful.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> Usually for Mri of the spine we keep them fairly light as it isn't painful.


I don't know if this is true as I have not spoken w/anyone at the clinic but my vet said they do a heavy narcotic because it can take 40-90 min. I hope you are right! That would help my knocking knees so much!:wub:
Please tell me what they use there in the US? Lisi had a light one there to clean her teeth last March. I need to look up what it was & see if it is used here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Friday update:
I spoke w/the clinic and we set Lisi up for her MRI on this coming Wednesday at 8:30 AM---she said we should count on it taking about 1 - 1 1/2 hours & they will use isoflurane since that worked for her dental cleaning. She said an anesthesiologist will be there the entire time. We discussed all of Lisi's issues & she showed empathy for my fears. She also said they would be willing to help me locate pain killers that Lisi could possibly use that would not be so hard on her digestive system. 
Lisi continues to improve to the point that I am second guessing the MRI but feel it is the only way to get a proper diagnosis & the clinic confirmed that today. Please hold her in your prayers for Wed. I will be a bit "concerned" to say the least.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers your way....it's good to hear she's feeling better. Maybe having the MRI while she is feeling better will make it easier on her. I understand what you mean though.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Lisi, I will be praying that she gets better.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Friday update:
> I spoke w/the clinic and we set Lisi up for her MRI on this coming Wednesday at 8:30 AM---she said we should count on it taking about 1 - 1 1/2 hours & they will use isoflurane since that worked for her dental cleaning. She said an anesthesiologist will be there the entire time. We discussed all of Lisi's issues & she showed empathy for my fears. She also said they would be willing to help me locate pain killers that Lisi could possibly use that would not be so hard on her digestive system.
> Lisi continues to improve to the point that I am second guessing the MRI but feel it is the only way to get a proper diagnosis & the clinic confirmed that today. Please hold her in your prayers for Wed. I will be a bit "concerned" to say the least.


Are you still using Tramueel for her? It's a natural pain killer used instead of anti inflammatory RX medication. Our vet gave it to one of my dogs after surgery, along with other pain meds. If you think the pain med upset her tummy and Tramueel helped, I'd ask the vet if she could still take it. It may be worth a try.

I hope all goes well with MRI. Poor baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll continue my prayers, so glad she's feeling better, if it were me I would still have the MRI
Your in my prayers also:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Barb J said:


> Are you still using Tramueel for her? It's a natural pain killer used instead of anti inflammatory RX medication. Our vet gave it to one of my dogs after surgery, along with other pain meds. If you think the pain med upset her tummy and Tramueel helped, I'd ask the vet if she could still take it. It may be worth a try.
> 
> I hope all goes well with MRI. Poor baby.


Barb, I never used it. Maggie recommended it and I asked my vet & she said that while it is a good product she felt that it would not come close to touching Lisi's pain. 
I did talk w/the neurologist ? today at the clinic where the MRI will be done on Wed. & she said they will help me find something once the diagnosis is in place. Both she & my normal vet have suggested Gabapentin (but I know the human form has xylitol, so I poo-pooed it without going into a big discussion, and also one of the side-effects can be seizures. It is apparently easier on the digestive system.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sandi! I don't know if gabapentin also causes weight gain in pups, but it sure does in humans...and makes me very dizzy & sleepy. I hated being on it and stopped many years ago. I'll be praying for Lisi at the MRI next week and until they figure out how they can help her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking and praying for you and Lisi :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

Good luck on Wednesday. I hope the MRI will reveal the source of her dsiscomfort.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just cancelled Lisi's MRI for tomorrow & will call them back next wk. depending on what my vet says. I realized I needed to get the exrays anyhow & she isn't there until this eve. & since Lisi's appt. was early tomorrow I needed to cancel it today.
Yesterday when I bathed Lisi & cut her hair she yelped again & I realized she was yelping about her foot---I got a look at it & it looks like her nail beds (one in particular was bad) may be infected. I often have nail fungus so I know how painful that can be! I cut the hair down so we can get a better look at it & doctored it with something I already had. She continues to bite on it---silly me, thought she was biting because of pain from her spine. Still not sure. Hopefully the vet will help me here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are back from the regular vet with the exrays & she said we should go ahead w/the MRI next week. She said the exrays did show a problem. I will set it up again tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck little Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Uncle Walter! 
Never a dull moment around here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Sandy...I've been away for the week and I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry Lisi hasn't been feeling good. I will keep you both in my prayers that all goes well with the MRI.
Poor little baby and poor you. It's so stressful worrying...how I wish I could make things better~xoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi, just seeing all this and so sorry to hear Lisi is having so much pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Praying for the wisdom of her doctors and a complete recovery for your sweet baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Lisi is actually doing much better. The vet did find an issue w/her nail beds & we will start treating that. She did say it is just part of the big picture w. this "immune-mediated issue" she has and not just a fungus. I have had her on Transfer Factor for a while & hope with time it will balance out her system. I hate vaccines & the issues they cause for these little pups.
The crazy thing is the vet clipped her nails for me & noticed that the one she is constantly licking is the "dewclaw" on the right side---and that it is missing the nail????? I have no idea if she just lost it or if she ever had it or ???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Lisi is feeling better.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear she is doing better. Are you still planning on getting the MRI?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TLR said:


> So happy to hear she is doing better. Are you still planning on getting the MRI?


Yes Terry. Monday the 5th at 8:00 AM. Please pray we have no issues w/anesthesia. Thanks so much.:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear Lisi is feeling better. Good luck on the MRI.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Lisi..you are really having a time with her..do they have holistic vets over there? My vet treated a dog with the nail issues you are describing and they were able to cure it...it is probably "immune-mediated" as you said... thuja and nosodes can leach the harmful effects of the vaccines from the body...praying all goes well with the MRI..


----------



## NCGranny (Feb 19, 2015)

Prayers are with Lisi. We are going through this very same thing with Rocco since September 24th. He is only 2 years old. We have him on Metacam for 2 more weeks, then if no better, x-rays, MRI, surgery? Still not sure if it was some sort of injury or IVDD although both doctors who have seen him are leaning toward IVDD. He is acting like he feels a little better. Pray for little Rocco, too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just seeing this Sandi. Did Lisl get her MRI? How is she doing? Hope all is ok.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I've been praying for Lisi and for you, I hope the MRI went well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi ended up not doing the MRI after we spoke w/the surgeon last week. He felt that it would be hard on her little system if she is doing better already (& she was), and we did not feel the need to do any surgery. We can always go back to him IF we feel the need. He seemed very knowledgable and we came away pleased.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy that Lisi is doing better, and that you're pleased with her surgeon.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, what a great update! So glad Lisi is doing so much better and, best of all, you have found a doctor that puts you at ease and is so knowledgable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Deb & Pat---Lisi did the longest walk she has ever done this last wk-end and she has even played some w. Kitzi. I am still thinking that the toe-nail that she lost from her dewclaw may have had more of an affect than we realized. There are a lot of nerves around a nail bed and her nail just disappeared. We don't know if she chewed it off or if it just fell off??? She isn't biting it anymore either, so that is great.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news she's doing so well now.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was about to find the thread regarding Lisi and just found that there was one here already. Since there was no recent news, I was beginning to get rather worried about her and was so very glad to see that Lisi is doing so much better. And, it just might have been that the issue with her nail was truly bothering her so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy Lisi is improving! Yay! :aktion033:
You must be very relieved.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such great news:aktion033:
I've been thinking about you Sandy. I was also starting to worry about you.
I'm sure losing any nail is very painful for them. They hide pain very well.
When Lacie pulled her nail completely out last summer-had I not find blood, I wouldn't have noticed it for days. She was walking fine but as the days went on during the week she carried her leg more because it hurt.

The most important thing is that Lisi is feeling good. Hugs to you ❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you like the surgeon. Having someone you trust is a relief. I am so pleased that Lisl is feeling better, it is awful when one of our babies is hurting.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I also have been worried, I'll continue my prayers for Lisi, I'm so happy she's doing better


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wrote a reply on the app and it disappeared.  Glad to hear that Lisi's doing better. :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Great news!*

Prayers answered Amen! :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL for the prayers & encouraging words. It has been a rough week for me and I am glad it is almost over. I had a court case in the US that fell through on Tues. because the judge's mother died! My sis had taken off work to be there for me with my lawyer---she is a single mom & needs her working hours, so I felt really bad about that. I leave next Mon. for the US to attend the memorial service & be w/the family of my good friend. There is lots more going on that I won't go into, but I am taking it all one day at a time. I AM relieved that Lisi is doing so well & even playing some. I took her with me to last week-end when I spoke at a women's retreat---she was a hit in her little dresses & I met lots of women because of her! These little tykes really fill out the spaces in our lives in a big way!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news to hear that Lisi is feeling better. It seems like when it rains it pours.Sorry to hear so much is going on with you, but yes, one day at a time gets us through.


----------

